# IBS Self Help and Support Group Newsletter - February 2002



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

IBS Support Group Newsletter February, 2002 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------IN THIS ISSUE--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*SPOTLIGHT* 
2002 Marks our 15th year
Our 10,000th Member Joins
Changes on the IBS Group BB
More Than Just a BB
Donations, Membership and Sponsors
*NEWS LINKS*
FDA sets April 23 for Advisory Meeting on Glaxo's Lotronex
FDA issues IBS Letter to Patients
Lotronex Action Group gears up to speak at FDA Advisory Meeting
Novartis Zelnorm/Zelmac for IBS-Consitpation
Solvay begins Clinical Studies for Cilansetron
IBS Kids Take Sickness Cue from Parents
Update on Treatments for IBS by Dr. Douglas Drossman
IBS Poses Significant Economic Burden And Significantly Impacts Quality of Life
*ONGOING*
Irritable Bowel Syndrome Association Initiatives
McMaster University IBS Medication Survey
*SPONSORED LINK*
Perspectives on IBS Art Contest *Chance to WIN $500*
Click below to view the Newsletter: http://www.ibsgroup.org/newsletters/February2002.html Note: This was emailed to all registered Bulletin Board members who indicated that we could send them email. To CHANGE your preference for email, from the IBS Self Help Group, use the "Profile" link.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Cool Newsletter Jeff! I thught it was going to be like all those awful ones that MSN send all the time but it was very imforative, and laerted me t a lot of stuff i had previously not seen or realised was so important!Thankyou!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Jeff, great newsletter with many updates! Thanks!It is very informative with something new for everyone!







Vikee


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

Excellent newsletter, Jeff. You've been such a help to us all. I still seem to be the only one from Israel on the BB. Amazing. It's such a lonely feeling!


----------

